# Snow Plowman video



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Ok ... Not sure which area to pst this ditty but ... it's rude and funny...


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Repost of a Repost and probably another Repost.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

I guess it was a repost of some time before my time. Still damn funny.


----------



## pwrstroke6john (Nov 30, 2007)

yea ive seen that a few times, but its still funny


----------

